# [SOLVED] Dell Inspiron 910, Just Beeps Wont Boot



## cobweb49 (Dec 19, 2010)

Hi, When I turn on my Dell 910, power light comes on but all I get are two beeps quick pause then two beeps, no screen nothing..Can turn back off by holding down power button, PLEASE PLEASE Somebody


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Dell Inspiron 910, Just Beeps Wont Boot*

Hello cobweb49,

Are you speaking of the Dell Mini 910 netbook?

First thing to do is check your RAM... Open the RAM cover, remove and reseat the DIMM(s).


----------



## cobweb49 (Dec 19, 2010)

*Re: Dell Inspiron 910, Just Beeps Wont Boot*



gavinzach said:


> Hello cobweb49,
> 
> Are you speaking of the Dell Mini 910 netbook?
> 
> First thing to do is check your RAM... Open the RAM cover, remove and reseat the DIMM(s).


 OK, How do I reset the ram, I know how to get it out, and yes its the mini 910, Thanks


----------



## Ryan2065 (Mar 23, 2009)

*Re: Dell Inspiron 910, Just Beeps Wont Boot*



cobweb49 said:


> OK, How do I reset the ram, I know how to get it out, and yes its the mini 910, Thanks


Reseating simply means taking the ram out and putting it back in.

The RAM or the slot on the motherboard could also be bad, if reseating doesn't fix it. You could try just using one stick of RAM, see if it works, move that stick to another slot and see if it works, and then use the second stick to see if you can get anything. Basically try all the combinations you can think of. 

Another thing to try is see if the laptop boots after taking the battery out, or if it boots with only the battery in and no power cord plugged in.

And check to see if any lights are lit up. Scroll lock, caps lock, and num lock lights tend to turn into diagnostic lights at boot for laptops (along with wireless lights, power lights, hard drive lights, etc), so if any of those lights are lit, let us know.


----------



## cobweb49 (Dec 19, 2010)

*Re: Dell Inspiron 910, Just Beeps Wont Boot*

Ok, How cool, the ram was not seated all the way, now it comes on to the enter password screen, UH OH, they dont remember the password,got any ideas, Thanks So Much Guys for all your help so far.


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Dell Inspiron 910, Just Beeps Wont Boot*

Yes, re-seat the RAM... and a DIMM is tech speak for the "memory stick or memory chip"


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Dell Inspiron 910, Just Beeps Wont Boot*

We cannot offer help for password reset or retrieval. Please read the forum rules.

http://www.techsupportforum.com/misc.php?do=sknetwork&page=rules

You will need to get the password from the people you purchased the computer from.


----------



## cobweb49 (Dec 19, 2010)

*Re: Dell Inspiron 910, Just Beeps Wont Boot*



gavinzach said:


> We cannot offer help for password reset or retrieval. Please read the forum rules.
> 
> [url]http://www.techsupportforum.com/misc.php?do=sknetwork&page=rules[/URL]
> 
> You will need to get the password from the people you purchased the computer from.


 OK, I understand, Well they have no Idea because one of the children put it in and cant remember, Thanks


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

If it is a BIOS password you can call Dell. If you can prove to them your ownership of the unit they can help you reset it.

If it is a Windows password, you will need to reinstall Windows.

It would seem as though your original issue is resolved so I am going to mark this thread solved and close it.

If you have any other issues, please feel free to start a new thread! 
Good luck with your computer!


----------

